

Heapsort, Quicksort, and Entropy - edw519
http://users.aims.ac.za/~mackay/sorting/sorting.html

======
kurtosis
Definately one of my all time favorites. Mackay's book also contains a
brilliant solution to the weighing problem due to Conway, where you label the
12 spheres and the sequence of weighings is always the same (meaning that the
spheres you choose to weigh on the second or third weighing don't depend on
the outcome of any previous weighing. After three weighings, the outcomes of
the weighings identifies the odd ball and whether it is heavier or lighter by
a lookup table, which is cleverly constructed through a symmetry argument. It
completely blew my mind.

~~~
Herring
It's on torrent, thank FSM. I'm reading it right now, it seems well written.

------
pmjordan
Wow, this is brilliant. Well-written analysis and explanation on how Quicksort
and Heap sort differ, and ideas on how they might be improved. Understandable
to mortals, no less!

